# FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

Dear all,

I would like to know what do you think about FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant watches?

Do you know the brand?

If not, please click on the following link:

http://*** LINK NOT ALLOWED

My favorite one is this one:

((( Pic deleted )))


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

catseyes said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know what do you think about FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant watches?
> 
> ...


Who are you, their chief advertising officer?


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

Running_man said:


> catseyes said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all,
> ...


I would like to be the Chief advertising officer







but I'm not.

I am only an assistant, but if you ask: yes I'm working for FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant and I'm intersted in knowing how our product are seen in UK.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Set up a facility on your website to advertise RLT Watches and I'll give you an opinion on FC right there


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Anyway, it's my philosophy and mission never to deal with companies with philosophies and mission statements.

*FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant GenÃ¨ve is, above all, a traditional brand. With its slogan 'Live your Passion', the company aims to attract clients that have a passion to succeed.*


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi catseyes.

Why don't you send us a selection of watches and we can let you know what we think?









Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't be nasty to her guys ..... post a few tasteful pics modeling the watches and we will give you an opinion


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Set up a facility on your website to advertise RLT Watches and I'll give you an opinion on FC right there


Dear Mark,

I understand your point of view, but I don't seen my intervention on this forum as an advertisement.

I just started to work at FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant two monthes ago and I'm interested to know how the brand is seen in the different countries. I'm discovering the brand and I'm quite surprise.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

catseyes said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Set up a facility on your website to advertise RLT Watches and I'll give you an opinion on FC right there
> ...










You are definitely in the wrong job then


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be nasty to her guys ..... post a few tasteful pics modeling the watches and we will give you an opinion
> ...


I wasn't being serious







just suggesting she model some watches


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Catseyes, posting pictures of your company's products and inviting people to visit your site is advertising. Doing it on another manufacturer's forum is totally unprofessional and won't win you any friends or admirers. Do you think it reasonable to expect that RLT watches should pay to advertise your brand?

I've never heard od Frederique Constant until this afternoon, but I don't feel the need to investigate the brand any further, I don't like their business practices.

P.S Any chance of those pics JoT mentioned


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

potz said:


> [mentor advice mode]
> 
> Nothing wrong per se with having people from manufacturers as members. Might even be an asset to the forum. *But* there are a ways of going about it that are wrong. You took one of them. An honest introduction of yourself in the Newbie subforum would have been a perfect beginning to a long-lasting and trusting relationship. You'll learn. I'm in sales myself and I know what I'm talking about when it comes to things like this. And no, I'm not an assistant. I'm quite a stretch up the road from that.
> 
> ...


Ok, I understand. Sorry to everybody! My attentions weren't bad.







Ok, I won't give anymore links on our website but if your are ok and as some other members suggest, I could show you some pictures of our watches in order to have your opinion. Is it ok for you or not?

I think like JoT: it could be a good things for you to have people from manufactures as members. You don't want to know how a manufacture really works? How you watches are made? As watch lover, I would like to have information from the inside...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This sort of







gets me mad, I can just imagine a group of FC assistants around a grey table in a grey room with motivational pictures on the grey walls, hearing this baba and nodding their heads in agreement.

_Passion at FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant_

True Passion has always been the result of fine, sensitive processes that happen over time and not the exploits of some exciting moment. It represents our internal drive, not our daily habits or needs. Our habits change, our drive is the result of our character and heritage. Time and moments pass. The accomplishments of our drive remain over time. This is the true aspect of Passion in all times.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

catseyes said:


> I think like JoT


She's mental then, take no notice.


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Catseyes, posting pictures of your company's products and inviting people to visit your site is advertising. Doing it on another manufacturer's forum is totally unprofessional and won't win you any friends or admirers. Do you think it reasonable to expect that RLT watches should pay to advertise your brand?
> 
> I've never heard od Frederique Constant until this afternoon, but I don't feel the need to investigate the brand any further, I don't like their business practices.
> 
> P.S Any chance of those pics JoT mentioned


Dear unlcky alf,

Please, don't have a bad feeling about FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant. It's not because my intervention was clumsy that you need to have a bad opinion of FC.

I just thought that it was a good idea to ask directly the consumer , to know what he likes or not in order to impove our offers.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> This sort of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at these, then. They should be right up your street...









The ultimate (de)motivator!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Take a look at these, then. They should be right up your street...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen em before, very good, they make me realise how lucky (and unemployable) I am. Those freakin posters used to drive me mental, just reading one would see me slump into depression, not what they were supposed to be there for methinks.


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

MarkF said:


> This sort of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny!!!









Our wall aren't grey but white and the conference room is decorated with FC pictures, logo, and for sure FC watches. So not grey....Anyway...

Ok, this "baba" is maybe a little bite forced, but I can assure you that the people in the compagny are realy passionate people. You can look at me: I decided after my University studies to work in a watch compagny because I was passionate about watches and here I am.

Peter and Aletta, the owner of the compagny, started from nothing and builded a succesfull compagny. The story is real, I see those people everyday.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

To answer the original question.

I don't know of the brand and having seen the website. I find them fussy and over designed. Lots of use of Roman Numerals which I don't like. Less is always more............................


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

I had heard of the watches but have never given them much consideration. The one you have posted a picture of would probably look nice on my girlfriend if you happened to be offering any free samples??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> catseyes said:
> 
> 
> > I think like JoT
> ...


No she doesn't


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Are you male of female


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I would rather spend my money on an Alpha or a Samson


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mutley said:


> I think I would rather spend my money on an Alpha or a Samson


ouch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

don't do this to me, just done an 11 hour shift, **** it's cold out there, now chilling on my third whiskey Mac and now having to delete crap









Please don't SPAM










btw did I mention I want Fiona Bruce on toast for breakfast?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mental


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, taking the original poster's intent on face value it could be seen as market research. Not simply a blatant attempt to flog this employees companies watches.

If I'm expected to comment then I will. On this occasion. 

Most of these watches will be favoured by men that also use a "man purse" and think they are the dog's bollocks in the "corporate world" because they think they are pretty. I suspect they are aimed at a certain lifestyle, as are the ones portrayed in the latest, very Gay, D&G television advert. What a bag of ****, IMVHO.

These watches, like those D&G things on the TV at the moment, won't appeal to former soldiers, Rugby players or men who get their hands dirty for a living.

These watches have too much reliance on Roman numerals, something better suited to clocks and pocket watches.

Class is something that comes out off effort, not copying other peoples designs. Though Fred Constant might like to look at some classic American watch designs to get some useful pointers. 

These watches are aimed at wealthy clothes horses who are brand driven and stuck up their own pointless existence, IMO.

I think the OP's impression of what a watch should portray is rather different than most of our members would expect.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

potz said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > btw did I mention I want Fiona Bruce on toast for breakfast?
> ...


Please tell me that that's a Photoshop job Chris! Actually, it was her last Crimewatch show last night. Maybe she and her colleagues went out on the piss and she fell downstairs / had a bitch fight / got tw*tted off some con who she rumbled on her programme.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stan said:


> I suspect they are aimed at a certain lifestyle, as are the ones portrayed in the latest, very Gay, D&G television advert. What a bag of ****, IMVHO.












Nice one.

Straight to the point. I like it when people just say what they mean.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Dear "cats eyes"

Firstly a if you had been a little seruptitious then the wrath of a bunch of old WIS's would not have descended,we tell it like it is.

An opinion of the brand?in my opinion just another faceless compotent watch sold in the high street and in the the same league as Gucci D&G etc,no idea as to cost and nothing i have seen would want to make me investigate further.

Martin


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Anyway, it's my philosophy and mission never to deal with companies with philosophies and mission statements.
> 
> *FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant GenÃ¨ve is, above all, a traditional brand. With its slogan â€˜Live your Passionâ€™, the company aims to attract clients that have a passion to succeed.*


I don't blame you Mark. The last company I worked for issued us with little booklets to refer to and had posters all around.

It was too much like religion to me

_A****a Group is a purpose driven company and as such we believe in three things:_

* Absolute truths that create a world of right and wrong through which we must stay focused to navigate

* Core values that serve as our compass

* Being a purpose driven company

We believe the three *top* priorities of life are:

** Spiritual purpose*

* Family

* Work


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Dear "cats eyes"
> 
> Firstly a if you had been a little seruptitious then the wrath of a bunch of old WIS's would not have descended,we tell it like it is.
> 
> ...


Dear Martin,

Thanks for giving your opinion. 

The market is flooded from watches and sometimes it's difficult to find the real difference between one brand and an other. And you don't live in Switzerland









However, I do not agree with you. You cannot compare FC with Gucci and D&G. Gucci and D&G are "fashion" brand. They are not watch brands and they do watches only under licencing.

Conversely, FC is a real watch brand and even a manufacture watch brand (a brand that does its proper movements).

I agree with you and other members. The FC products are very classic, but it's what the brand wants. The objectif of FC is to do "accessible luxury". It means nice watches with a competive price. The FC watches are for people who like classic and beautiful watches, but can not afford to buy a Vacheron Constantin, Breguet or even a Patek Philippe.

The FC watches are not for people who want to show off but just for people who enjoy to wear a watch for themself.

It is the way I see the brand.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve seen FC watches in jewelers windows and I can`t see how they are any better then, for example, my Elysee which I bought new from our host a few years ago for about Â£75









*Elysee `Open Heart`, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pg tips said:


> don't do this to me, just done an 11 hour shift, **** it's cold out there, now chilling on my third whiskey Mac and now having to delete crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only 11hours paul- some people just won't have it will they
















john


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

catseyes said:


> I agree with you and other members. The FC products are very classic, but it's what the brand wants. The objectif of FC is to do "accessible luxury". It means nice watches with a competive price. The FC watches are for people who like classic and beautiful watches, but can not afford to buy a Vacheron Constantin, Breguet or even a Patek Philippe.
> 
> The FC watches are not for people who want to show off but just for people who enjoy to wear a watch for themself.


You've only been there two months? You sound a bit brainwashed already









Free samples are always good to get real opinions


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

I could be wrong here, but I think it's a respectable brand, but more could be done to distinguish itself from the rest of its competitors. In that price range there are so many to choose from, and I don't think FC fills any niche effectively, despite what Catseyes was saying.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

born t said:


> I could be wrong here, but I think it's a respectable brand, but more could be done to distinguish itself from the rest of its competitors. In that price range there are so many to choose from, and I don't think FC fills any niche effectively, despite what Catseyes was saying.


I agree, this brand is giving the impression of being a "fashion" brand when it could do much better. The Index is quite a nice looking watch but the rest of the range has Roman numerals. Why? I don't see the market here other than affected clothes horses.

This company could do better and perhaps concentrate on watches like the Index rather than designs that pander to the excesses of some high end brands that try to drive trends.

Zenith watches are of high quality but the current designs suck and blow at the same time, IMHO. What a shame this company lost sight of reality.

FC has some skill but why waste it making ugly watches like the Business Timer? That is one ugly watch.

FC should take some pointers from many watch makers from times past, and probably make some better looking watches in the process.

Most watch lovers like a handsome watch devoid of ugly innovation and tend to buy a watch that looks good to the owner, not the observer.

Timex had a pretty good approach to that, in my opinion.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I've got a Fred Constant auto watch and it is a cracker


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Superb watch


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

Griff said:


> Superb watch


Hi Griff,

First, Happy New Year!

Happy to see ta someone appreciate the brank I work for! 

What do you think about this model? It's of the same collection , but made for the Healey event that we sponsorise. Do you like the bracelet or you would prefer it without the holes?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's a 'puff' piece on Fred Constants from the current British Airways "Shopping The World" Duty Free brochure...

BA Duty Free Zip File

(5.4mb, 4 pages, pdf)

Some of you may be interested, for whatever reasons


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

catseyes said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Superb watch
> ...


Braclets good.

The holes on those straps are far too big IMO

Prefer a plain, simple dark brown or black strap


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Here's a 'puff' piece on Fred Constants from the current British Airways "Shopping The World" Duty Free brochure...
> 
> BA Duty Free Zip File
> 
> ...


Not sure if you are somewhat derating the mark here, but I think they have some very nice models.

I bought mine at a much reduced price as an end of line.

The build and finish of the watch is very good


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm making no comment, nor making any judgment... these watches are not on my radar, therefore of no interest to me personally...

but as there is this thread, and this discussion, I thought the article (advertorial?) might be of interest - being on topic - whether you are pro or anti the brand...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sorry but I can't help thinking they are a brand who deliberatly hike up the price enormously so a huge discount looks sooooo atractive when in fact your still probably paying too much.

Like mose makers I like a few of their designs but some are just tooooo fashion for me, and I absolutly hate open heart.

I still think the original poster would have earned more respect if he'd have been upfront about his connection in post 1


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

it would be interesting to hear Catseye's background, he/she has seriously misunderstood the "watch forum" and the watch market. I do like the Black auto Griff posted - SEE Catseyes, this is what would be good for us WIS's, nice, simple, underestimated - classic design.

BTW do you have a pic modelling the FC wares?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I just wonder if this is actually part of FC's marketing strategy? Regardless of the quality of the watches the hardest thing surely is to get brand awareness. Maybe this is catseyes job - to infiltrate watch forums all over the world to spread the good news.

Personally I have nothing against FC and their watches, but I've never been into blingy watches, open hearts or roman numerals, and that seems to be the majority of their range, so not for me I'm afraid









Rich


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

potz said:


> catseyes said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Griff,
> ...


I quite like it too, but maybe this is an opportunity to get an answer to a question that has been bugging me for sometime with many watches, not just this one - why is the date wheel black on white when the rest of the dial is white on black? I can understand it on say a chrono where the subdials are contrasting, then it looks _right_ but on a watch like this where the entire dial is white (or light) text on black I can't understand it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I still think the original poster would have earned more respect if he'd have been upfront about his connection in post 1


I'm still confused about the 104 year old company that was started 20 years ago. And the BA journalist met the co-founder for lunch !! How old was he - about 130 at least?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Trouble is - ! !* this posting is succeeding in getting us all wound up and reading about another make most have never heard of.

Good piece of marketing FC!

To tune of "If I were a rich man" :-

If I were a moderator,

I would close this subject down without delay


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Why close it down. It's not a bad discussion, and enlightening for some new to watches.

Not everyone gets bored with a thread like this!


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

Griff said:


> Why close it down. It's not a bad discussion, and enlightening for some new to watches.
> 
> Not everyone gets bored with a thread like this!


Dear Griff,

Thanks for your support









I think this is not a bad thing to talk about a brand that we hear little talk on this forum. This may give rise to new opportunities!

Why talk always about brand that everybody knows....


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

tertius said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > catseyes said:
> ...


Good question! I have never noticed it, but it's right!









I gess it's easier to see the date if the color of the background is different from the dial!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't believe I read all this. Off to do something more rewarding like watching the leaves grow.









Alasdair


----------



## catseyes (Dec 17, 2007)

Robert said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I still think the original poster would have earned more respect if he'd have been upfront about his connection in post 1
> ...


I understand you confusion! It wasn't clear even for me.

FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant is in fact a 20 years old compagny. The name "FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant" is a mix between the two second name of the owner, Aletta FrÃ©dÃ©rique Stas and Peter Constant Stas. There are also the name of their grand grand parents.

If you ask, Constant Stas is not a myth. He effectively lived in the begining of the 20th century and worked in the watch industry. He is a reference for Peter Stas who create the compagny.

Here you can find a part of the article which was written for the Financial Time:

"Twenty years ago, we started

a business that was, frankly, a long shot. We founded a new fine Swiss watch brand. The market for hand-made mechanical watches was dead on its feet. We were young. And we were not even Swiss,

but Dutch. But we truly loved watches. Two decades later, our company, FrÃ©dÃ©rique Constant is the success story of the Swiss watch industry. We have grown 23-34% annually. In 2008, with a team of just 70 people, we expect to produce and sell over 95,000 watches."

If you have other questions....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catseyes said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


yep....now do you do any divers?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

My god , that is thelongest thread I have ever read on this forum.

On FC, there is no WOW factor in any of the watches for me, they all look too similar to other watches, need something that stands out from the crowd.

But then again I don't like dress watches.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

> Yepp. I have another question.
> 
> Can we talk about something else now, please?
> 
> I mean there is no discusssion about any FC watches here, mainly cos almost nobody has one. No one has yet rushed out to buy one afaik, just because you came on board. Most people are just wondering what this is about and what the point of the whole excercise is.


I've got one too. A quartz yachttimer, s'okay, didn't pay a lot for it, quality is fine and it hasn't exploded on my wrist. Now I've learned that Griff has one and a little about the company, which is the sort of thing I thought the forum was for.

Now I know otherwise, could we also please close down the military and dive watch fora cos I never really look at those. I used to just ignore stuff I wasn't interested in, but shutting them all down would mean I didn't have to page past them - thanks.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> My god , that is thelongest thread I have ever read on this forum.


This is a _short _one...try this --> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=3248


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

nickk said:


> Now I know otherwise, could we also please close down the military and dive watch fora cos I never really look at those. I used to just ignore stuff I wasn't interested in, but shutting them all down would mean I didn't have to page past them - thanks.












Good stuff


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

potz said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > > Yepp. I have another question.
> ...


hmm, let me see if I have managed to follow this with my 11-year's-old reading skills.

Someone made a very badly misjudged first post. The mods were on to it pretty quickly (but then they are very good). I was a little surprised how much vitriol it generated - I hope I never make another mistake. Then there was some stuff about watches (some of which I did find interesting). Some people were quite critical of the *watches*, which should certainly send the marketing department of FC home to think again, although I'm still inclined to think a public flogging is a good day out.

I might be a bit too keen on irony so I am sorry if I have upset anyone with the tone, particularly a respected forumer such as yourself.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Setting aside the merits or otherwise of the 1st post, I thought we moved on a bit from that, and had some reasonable discussion about the brand and I posted as I had one, and up to recently I knew nothing about the make at all, but now I know a bit. To keep lashing away at the moral high ground over the 1st post achieves absolutely nothing, and what is the point.

We could have a similar thread about Dreyfus and Co., and I would be fairly interested in joining in a thread on them also.

I say put the high hats away, and post on what may be of some interest.

No harm has been done here and one or two could lighten up a bit and not take everything too serious, and there was no need to lock anything up. No one is obliged to join in in any thread. You don't like it, give it a miss


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nickk - I really like your style of writing


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

catseyes said:


> tertius said:
> 
> 
> > I quite like it too, but maybe this is an opportunity to get an answer to a question that has been bugging me for sometime with many watches, not just this one - why is the date wheel black on white when the rest of the dial is white on black? I can understand it on say a chrono where the subdials are contrasting, then it looks _right_ but on a watch like this where the entire dial is white (or light) text on black I can't understand it.
> ...


Well possibly, but in my view the main purpose of a watch is not to read the date. And anyway wouldn't the same be true of white dialled watches - you never see those with a *black* date wheel. I don't think.

I'm actually really interested in this question as it has started to bug me unreasonably.

As I say I can understand it on a watch that has a number of complications (like a chrono) using subdials/windows of a contrasting colour and doing the same with the date, but when the *only* complication is the date - why?

In fact this has become such an issue for me that of the two watches I had that are like this I have sold one, and am having the other modded to a white on black date wheel.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

white date wheels with black numerals are common on many black dialed watches.

Basically they are cheaper and more readily available.

Sometimes a white wheel suits the watch esp if the hour markers are white.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

I think on the FC above the white wheel may actually help the visual balance of the watch, given the large white 9 opposite. However generally I'm absolutely with tertius et al on this - the date is secondary information and a black wheel on a black face is so much more discrete and classy... I remember seeing a MkII on here a few weeks ago with a lovely black date wheel between the 4 and 5 - perfect.

S.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Longest thread I have ever read in my life.

got cramp in my index finger

Andy


----------

